

Ask HN: why is the user page so cryptic? - shortlived

* email (is not shown to other users)<p>* notifo (???)<p>* showdead (???)<p>* minaway (?, what is unit of value?)<p>* delay (???)<p>I just don't understand why the authors of HN can't put some simple descriptions or a link to a help doc on the user page to demystify/clarify these items.  Is it really that much effort? There are other aspects of HN that operate in similar fashion.  Is this some right of passage to keep non-serious users from enjoying the site?<p>Do you accept patches for making some of this stuff happen?<p>[edit: formatting]
======
pclark
notifo is iPhone/android push notifications for comment replies.

showdead shows articles that have been killed by moderators

minaway is described here at the bottom: <http://ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html>

delay is the delay between posting a comment and it appearing

------
argv_empty
I think minaway and maxvisit are parameters for noprocrast ("no
procrastinating" mode), for setting how long you're allowed to keep browsing
here and then how long you have to stay away afterwards.

~~~
shortlived
Thanks but I'm not really looking for explanations of the actual params but
instead want to know _why_ they aren't documented or described in a clear
manner.

~~~
avree
I think that it's for two reasons.

1\. HackerNews originally started as a way to test Arc. It is still very much
an 'experiment'. Since features are changed on the fly as part of the
experiment (think orange names), it doesn't make that much sense to document
them.

2\. PG wishes to avoid an 'Eternal September' on HN. One way of doing this is
to model the site directly towards a subset of users (hackers), and create
barriers to entry/discouragements of use to the others. The design is simple,
and a lot of the site's features are left undocumented. (user profile options,
karma milestones for various abilities like poll-creation and downvoting) For
those features, a 'hacker' would likely either a) ignore the features if the
site already provided proper functionality and they were not relevant, b) be
able to figure out what they do based on the names and some quick
testing/playing with them, or c) be able to figure this out by
Googling/searching.

They're described here, for example: <http://ycombinator.com/newsnews.html>

>Like email, social news sites can be dangerously addictive. So the latest
version of Hacker News has a feature to let you limit your use of the site.
There are three new fields in your profile, noprocrast, maxvisit, and minaway.
(You can edit your profile by clicking on your username.) Noprocrast is turned
off by default. If you turn it on by setting it to "yes," you'll only be
allowed to visit the site for maxvisit minutes at a time, with gaps of minaway
minutes in between. The defaults are 20 and 180, which would let you view the
site for 20 minutes at a time, and then not allow you back in for 3 hours. You
can override noprocrast if you want, in which case your visit clock starts
over at zero.

> The reason for the distinction between killing and deleting is to avoid
> accusations of censorship. Anyone who does want to see the stuff killed by
> the editors can do it by setting showdead to yes in his profile. But it
> seemed right to offer submitters a more thorough sort of deletion for their
> own stuff.

So, basically, what I'm saying is that there's _no_ reason to document or
describe these features in a clearer manner than how they are currently
documented.

~~~
wladimir
Indeed, you can assume the people frequenting this site know how (and when) to
use Google. This site doesn't earn any money per user/click, so there is no
need to be too user friendly.

------
dmg8
The authors are programmers, so using these sort of abbreviations is probably
second nature to them.

